
Automatisation: Humans Need Not Apply - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU
======
selmat
I think there is missing one critical point. If majority of nowadays jobs will
be replaced with automation ... people will loose jobs = loose regular income.
Who will buy staff produced by automated systems? Who will pay for services
provided by automated system? Business needs to pay automated systems.
Automation is not cheap and ROI is quite long.

